

Ask HN: Where do you get your images from? - chacham15

I am currently trying to put together the landing page for my project, but I havent ever realized before how hard it is to find images for a commercial website. I have found a few that charge, have limited stock, or simply dont have licensing information. What sites do you guys go to?
======
arkitaip
flickr limited to CC comercial usage [1]

stock.xchng used to be better but you can still find the occasional gem with a
usable license [2]

For graphics, Icon Finder is invaluable [3]

[1]
[http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=people&l=commderiv&ct=0&mt=a...](http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=people&l=commderiv&ct=0&mt=all&adv=1)

[2] [http://www.sxc.hu/](http://www.sxc.hu/)

[3] [http://www.iconfinder.com/](http://www.iconfinder.com/)

~~~
sejje
I built an interface to #1. Before the flickr redesign, it was a lot nicer,
but provides some simple attribution markup that I find useful.

[http://imager.io/](http://imager.io/)

------
wikiburner
I've been in the position of having to pretend to be a graphic designer
countless times, so please learn from my mistakes - just bite the bullet and
spend ten bucks at istockphoto.com. You'll get by far the best bang for your
buck, and you'll spare yourself hours of sifting through the free options some
of the other HNers are recommending, searching for a diamond in the rough.

Some of the other stock photo sites that are being recommended here can set
you back $50-100 an image - sometimes much more.

------
edwinp816
This was posted a few months back on HN, looked promising so I bookmarked it.
Hope it helps and it is what you're looking for.

[http://unsplash.com/](http://unsplash.com/)

Website Title:

Free (do whatever you want) hi-resolution photos.

10 new photos every 10 days.

~~~
chacham15
Thanks for that link! Although the supply of photos is largely unusable for my
purposes, I really enjoyed looking at them anyways!

------
pizn
500px: [http://500px.com/](http://500px.com/) wallbase:
[http://wallbase.cc/toplist](http://wallbase.cc/toplist) desktopwallpapers:
[http://www.desktopwallpapers.co.uk/](http://www.desktopwallpapers.co.uk/)

------
jeena
Often I find something on [http://flickr.com](http://flickr.com) on the
advanced search at the bottom I click "Creative Commons" and "Find content to
use commercially".

------
sachin0235
I take help of google image search.....try to locate free one and use them.
Make sure you read license terms before using them. It's fast and easy.

------
hagope
[http://morguefile.com/](http://morguefile.com/) is my personal favorite...

------
thousande
[http://www.shutterstock.com/](http://www.shutterstock.com/)

~~~
tagabek
As of July 27, 2013, there is a 30% off code - "tnt7" \- for all new account
sign ups.

------
glitch
[http://www.istockphoto.com/](http://www.istockphoto.com/)

------
tga
[http://www.thenounproject.com](http://www.thenounproject.com)

------
simantel
[http://pixabay.com/](http://pixabay.com/)

------
gallerytungsten
I make them myself.

------
beachstartup
we pay for getty images.

